# avi to dvd for HD avi files (divx6)



## wussok (Jun 26, 2006)

hi

- avi to dvd for HD avi files (divx6)

I have obtained a couple of HD avi files (divx6) , from 900 mbs to 1.47 gbs

When I normally burn avis to dvds, they're mpeg-1 and mpeg-2 encoders and im afraid this isn't the best quality possible

to retain the HD quality so i can watch these files on my HDTV, what steps should i take?

thanks again


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

The best thing to do at this time is to encode them as WMV's--using the Media Player HD Codec. There is little else you can do at the present.


----------



## wussok (Jun 26, 2006)

when i encode with HD WMV, is it playable on a dvd player?


----------



## thecoalman (Mar 6, 2006)

You need a player that supports divx. Not famialir with divx too much but you may also need one that supports divx HD playback, regular divx dvd player may not have the resources to play such a file. : http://www.divx.com/products/hw/browse.php?c=7


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

wussok said:


> hi
> 
> - avi to dvd for HD avi files (divx6)
> 
> ...


These are Divx files, meaning they have been compressed/reencoded. That means they are no longer true HD quality. Although I've converted many Xvid/Dvix AVI's that look decent I would not consider them to be or expect HD quality. If you could find the originals the quality may be better but then again you will be restricted by the non-HD aspects of your authoring software and set top player.


----------



## wussok (Jun 26, 2006)

how would i convert them to as close as HD as possible? (like you said you did)

bryan


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well if you want to try some converting this app is easy to use, fast, and does a nice job.

http://www.vso-software.fr/products/convert_x_to_dvd/

It has a trial so you can see if it suits your needs.


----------



## wussok (Jun 26, 2006)

Neat, thanks

for the best quality on this software, i put encoding quality to high, DVD-5, and what about time? it's on normal now, but does that effect quality if my computer's idle (e.g. overnight)? for best quality what should i put?


----------

